# Bandit 600 streetfighter conversion



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Now then!

I Have decided to keep my bandit and start customising it ready for the summer, anyone into this line of work in north yorkshire or just interested in projects?

Advice would be greatfully recieved :whistling:

And just any shops, websites,ideas as im stuck....... cheers guys!!



Something along the lines of these:



Cheers!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Have a look at www.customfighters.com for ideas, got to love a streetfighter:cool2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

it still wont pull the cock off a chocolate mouse when you finish the mod lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB converted his R1 into a streetfighter he may know some websites..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Now then!
> 
> I Have decided to keep my bandit and start customising it ready for the summer, anyone into this line of work in north yorkshire or just interested in projects?
> 
> ...


Do you go to squires matey ????? looks a nice bandit pal.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure if he's on here but a member on Muscle Talk called Dazc has built a fair few street fighter bikes and had them in mags too. Think he was on here at one bit but defo worth a chat with him


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

http://www.banditmaniashop.co.uk/


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

cheers guys, ill have a look around, ......to flinty90.....squires??????


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

it still wont pull the cock off a chocolate mouse when you finish the mod lol

PMSL


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Get onto old skool suzuki... google search as i forget the address, streetfighter are awesome and i love suzukis specially old air cooled and oil boilers

Current riding a gsx 750 w inazuma which is pretty much stock


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Just make sure it never looks as gay as this:


----------



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

why do people spend so much money on a budget bike


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

single side swing arm , polished frame and swing arm , full wavy disks with 6 pot brembo's under seat akro ect ect the list could go on , u must have a good sort of idea as to what u want it to look like ? lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

will-uk said:


> cheers guys, ill have a look around, ......to flinty90.....squires??????


Your from yorkshire an you ride bikes and you dont know what squires cafe is ??? tut tut tut "hangs head in shame"


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

here is a picture of the bandit i did last year , 1200 loved it really nice bike


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

here was my baby, tuned GSXR 1100, sold it for a greenlaner. Fastest bike I had ever ridden and I've owned R1's, Blades 1200 bandit ect.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Get onto old skool suzuki... google search as i forget the address, streetfighter are awesome and i love suzukis specially old air cooled and oil boilers
> 
> Current riding a gsx 750 w inazuma which is pretty much stock


old skool suzuki is a ****ing mint site....I have a few posts on there (not as uriel) I used to have a 94 gsxr 750......a craking little bike.

I'd still love an oil burner 1100 gixxer.......


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck mate, Wish i had the balls to ride a bike.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

just sold off my drag 1100 project with NOS.

Old skool is a top site. I'm fin170703 on there


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh and its oldskoolsuzuki.info


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Anybody watching Cafe Racer on Disc Turbo?


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Your from yorkshire an you ride bikes and you dont know what squires cafe is ??? tut tut tut "hangs head in shame"


Even I know that place and I don't live any where near Yorkshire


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice bike Cjones.

Does anyone else here think that this is one of the nicest sounding things ever ???


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

My dream bike mate,

Stunning just fvcking stunning and the best looking engine ever built


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Sounds a bit like a formula 1 car


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Picture of my old chop/fighter whatever  sorry about the size of one of them


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

will-uk said:


> Now then!
> 
> I Have decided to keep my bandit and start customising it ready for the summer, anyone into this line of work in north yorkshire or just interested in projects?
> 
> ...


I'd copy the one on the left .... it's purrdy. Thinking of doing something similar with a CBR6 that's gathering dust, if I can find the hours.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Your from yorkshire an you ride bikes and you dont know what squires cafe is ??? tut tut tut "hangs head in shame"


lol just googled it.......  ........

yer sherburn in elmet been there before pal, to the bike meets, but last summer was wit the missus n watnot so neva got to go.. :cursing:

however i neva new it was called squires!!!

but yes im a yorkshire boy, n proud!

learn something new every day!

cheers pal


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

andzlea69 said:


> single side swing arm , polished frame and swing arm , full wavy disks with 6 pot brembo's under seat akro ect ect the list could go on , u must have a good sort of idea as to what u want it to look like ? lol


well...thats the thing.....

atm.. i have:

twin headlights

50mm jack up kit

pirelli tyres

brembo brakes

braided hoses

renthal handlebar

full scorpion system...until 3 days lol!! got my remus exhaust coming!!!!

getting:

full undertray with led afterburner back lights

bellypan

hopefully chromed frame

cluch and engine casing clear windows

and probably an r1 tail end

but......

its just not enough i want a one off bike you no!

just after some ideas ill post pics up as i go along!!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

will-uk said:


> Now then!
> 
> I Have decided to keep my bandit and start customising it ready for the summer, anyone into this line of work in north yorkshire or just interested in projects?
> 
> ...


Love Bandits, I'm trying to get round the missus to let me have another one. I had the last one nicked and my missus said we are having no more. I'm rubbing her up the right way i hope.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry lads but when it comes to noise you can't beat a good car


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Sorry lads but when it comes to noise you can't beat a good car


You should be negged for invading this space with your tin box crap lol !!!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Now now just because it sounds better


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

CJones said:


> here was my baby, tuned GSXR 1100, sold it for a greenlaner. Fastest bike I had ever ridden and I've owned R1's, Blades 1200 bandit ect.


 :thumb: :lol: :drool:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Those cars sound like a bag of nails mate! Look even worse!

I personally wouldn't spank all that money doing up a bandit purely as they are heavy and slow and not blessed with aesthetics from the get go.. Street fighter an 1L sports bike as it will then have a decent motor and parts to go with the look


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

DB said:


> Those cars sound like a bag of nails mate! Look even worse!
> 
> I personally wouldn't spank all that money doing up a bandit purely as they are heavy and slow and not blessed with aesthetics from the get go.. Street fighter an 1L sports bike as it will then have a decent motor and parts to go with the look


Now wash your mouth out 

I love the MK1 bandit frame and looks lovely when fightered properly.

Bandits / GSXR are perfectly suited to streetfighters as frames and engine are the dogs and being oil boilers, are far easier to relocate the bits and bobs.

The 1100 / 1200 engines offer huge bang for your buck and can be built up very cheaply,

The down side to all of that is that GSXR / Bandit fighters are 2 a penny.

That said, modern fighters are as good as it gets when done properly.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Couple of pics from my most recent build














































Sadly lost the love on this build and fvcked it off after spending a stupid amount of time and money on it.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the look of the Z seat :thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

CJones said:


> Now wash your mouth out
> 
> I love the MK1 bandit frame and looks lovely when fightered properly.
> 
> ...


The bandits only look good when stretfighterd as people have had so much practise doing them up as thye are so ugly standard  :lol:

They only make them look decent by putting a sports bike rear end on


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

So what exactly is a streetfighter conversion anyway?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

DB said:


> The bandits only look good when stretfighterd as people have had so much practise doing them up as thye are so ugly standard  :lol:
> 
> They only make them look decent by putting a sports bike rear end on


Oi !!!!! They are great bikes, handle well bit soft on the front like but wheelie well and will go forever 

however if your used to bending over all the time then maybe a superbike is more your type....whistles :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

I've had 3 600 bandits and they do everything you want, just firm up the suspention and brakes and thats all you need. Drop one tooth on the front sprocket and it will out accelerate most things on the road, yea you loose some top end but thats just licence loosing territory anyway!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

luke80 said:


> Drop one tooth on the front sprocket and it will out accelerate most things on the road,


Was thinking about that pal 15 front 47 rear standard.....

how would a 14/49 set up run? too much off top end?

cheers


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luke80 said:


> I've had 3 600 bandits and they do everything you want, just firm up the suspention and brakes and thats all you need. Drop one tooth on the front sprocket and it will out accelerate most things on the road, yea you loose some top end but thats just licence loosing territory anyway!


i have had 1 650 bandit, 2 1200 bandits, and currently got a hack 600 bandit, loved them all to be fair, they are a great hack, 1200s are pretty much a perfect all round bike. always been shoddy on finish but for a bike that is easy to work on and great to ride there a great bike... 1200 bandit wil virtually keep up with all the bigger sports bikes up to silly speeds, like you say they just can feel a bit heavy ,but get a full ohlins shock ,set up right with a good set of boots you have an outstanding bike for little money.....


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

full ohlins shock set up right with a good set of boots you have an outstanding bike for little money.....

wheres the LIKE button on here pfft..................


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

will-uk said:


> full ohlins shock set up right with a good set of boots you have an outstanding bike for little money.....
> 
> wheres the LIKE button on here pfft..................


lol its called repping on here mate lol !!!!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> lol its called repping on here mate lol !!!!


cheeky bugger.......................oh go on then lol!!!


----------

